# Nervige Meldung you have new mail in folder /var/mail/USER

## deranonyme

Hallo

Wenn ich mich als Nutzer anmelde und KDE starte bekomme ich eine Meldung "you have new mail in folder /var/mail" die ich jedes mal wegklicken muss. Wo kommt die her und was kann ich dagegen unternehmen?

Frank

----------

## Josef.95

Klingt ein wenig nach pam

Siehe zb im Bug 473678

Und schau mal ob der Tipp aus Comment 2 zunächst erst mal weiterhilft.

----------

## deranonyme

Danke! Ein emerge pambase mit minimal Useflag hat geholfen. Irgendwann habe ich das System wieder so wie es sein soll. 

Frank

----------

## arfe

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Danke! Ein emerge pambase mit minimal Useflag hat geholfen. Irgendwann habe ich das System wieder so wie es sein soll. 
> 
> Frank

 

Das wäre nicht nötig gewesen, wenn Du mal die man pages dazu gelesen hättest.

```

PAM_MAIL(8)                                                 Linux-PAM Manual                                                PAM_MAIL(8)                               

NAME

       pam_mail - Inform about available mail

SYNOPSIS

       pam_mail.so [close] [debug] [dir=maildir] [empty] [hash=count] [noenv] [nopen] [quiet] [standard]

DESCRIPTION

       The pam_mail PAM module provides the "you have new mail" service to the user. It can be plugged into any application that has

       credential or session hooks. It gives a single message indicating the newness of any mail it finds in the user´s mail folder.

       This module also sets the PAM environment variable, MAIL, to the user´s mail directory.

       If the mail spool file (be it /var/mail/$USER or a pathname given with the dir= parameter) is a directory then pam_mail assumes

       it is in the Maildir format.

OPTIONS

       close

           Indicate if the user has any mail also on logout.

       debug

           Print debug information.

       dir=maildir

           Look for the users´ mail in an alternative location defined by maildir/<login>. The default location for mail is

           /var/mail/<login>. Note, if the supplied maildir is prefixed by a ´~´, the directory is interpreted as indicating a file in

           the user´s home directory.

       empty

           Also print message if user has no mail.

       hash=count

           Mail directory hash depth. For example, a hashcount of 2 would make the mail file be /var/spool/mail/u/s/user.

       noenv

           Do not set the MAIL environment variable.

       nopen

           Don´t print any mail information on login. This flag is useful to get the MAIL environment variable set, but to not display

           any information about it.

       quiet

           Only report when there is new mail.

       standard

           Old style "You have..." format which doesn´t show the mail spool being used. This also implies "empty".

```

----------

## schmidicom

@arfe

Auch wenn du Technisch gesehen recht hast so sind fremdsprachige Manpages nicht jedermanns Sache.

----------

## arfe

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> @arfe
> 
> Auch wenn du Technisch gesehen recht hast so sind fremdsprachige Manpages nicht jedermanns Sache.

 

Bitte? Sich mit Linux beschäftigen und dann kein Englisch können? Der ist dann aber dort gewaltig falsch. Vorallem bei Gentoo!

----------

## deranonyme

Es ist weniger ein Verständnisproblem der Sprache als ein Verständnisproblem wo das ganze herkommt. Aber es ist jetzt geklärt. Ich habe in /etc/pam.d/system-login pam_mail.so auskommentiert. Jetzt ist alles glatt.

Übrigens Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.

Frank

----------

## arfe

 *deranonyme wrote:*   

> Es ist weniger ein Verständnisproblem der Sprache als ein Verständnisproblem wo das ganze herkommt. Aber es ist jetzt geklärt. Ich habe in /etc/pam.d/system-login pam_mail.so auskommentiert. Jetzt ist alles glatt.
> 
> Übrigens Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.
> 
> Frank

 

Richtiger wäre das:

```
nopen

           Don´t print any mail information on login. This flag is useful to get the MAIL environment variable set, but to not display

           any information about it.

```

----------

